# Lover's Knot quilt



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I am part of the Cobbled Court Quilt Circle..an online group of quilters who met on a forum for the author Marie Bostwick and her fiction books about quilters. We had a weekend retreat last Nov. and got to meet each other. One of the ladies husband just was diagnosed with cancer and the rest of us decided both he and she needed quilts from us. We made Friendship Star blocks for her quilt and Lover's Knot blocks for him. We sent the Star blocks to one lady who put them together for us and quilted it. Everyone sent me their blocks for the husbands quilt and I put it together and got it quilted this week. Here it is:










This block was a nice, simple one to put together. It is on quilterscache.com.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice quilt, you put it together very nicely. And a very good thing to do for those two.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Nicely done!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice - both the quilt and the sentiment.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice, I'm sure both of them will love it. What a nice thing for all of you to do.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Lovely quilt!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Gorgeous! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The quilt is awesome and so are the sentiments behind them. You did a beautiful job.


----------

